# x ray analyzers



## mmtronic (26 يناير 2008)

بعد التحية هل من الممكن تبادل الخبرات فى موضوع x ray analyzers مثل انواع philips ( cubix ) او ARL 9800 فى XRF او XRD

محمد


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم، هل هذه الاجهزة تستخدم في المجالات الطبية ام في مجال الفحوص اللااتلافية؟؟


----------



## امبابي (30 أبريل 2008)

اشكركم اخوانى على هذا الموضوع
انا اريد كتب عن تحليل المواد الكيميائية باستخدام Xrf & Xrd او اللاتلافيه كما تسمي بالعربيه
وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامكم
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## tt55 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرأ


----------



## zenbasher (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن التعاون معك في هذا المجال وبشكل كبير جداً لأنني أدير مختبر إسمنت يعمل بتحليل الأشعة السينية بكلا النوعين xrd,xrf وبخبرة حوالي 10 سنوات وشكرا يمكنك مراسلتي على إيميل


----------



## adel mohamed saleh (22 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم / أنا الان أقوم بأعداد مقترح رسالة الدكتوراه في الهندسة الكهربائية في موضوع تأثير الثلوت علي العوزال الكهربائية المستخدمة في خطوط نقل الجهد الفائق أرجو من الاعضاء من لديه أي أبحاث عن هدا الموضوع أرجو الاتصال بي عن طريق هدا الاميل
وشكرا*


----------

